# ADA Solar 1



## Dan Crawford

Well, I have a new ADA style tank and cabinet being made by Aquariums Ltd in dark grey and i've had a good month so i thought i'd treat myself to something i've been fantasizing about for years, so i gave TGM a call and bought an ADA Solar 1.

I'm truly impressed by the whole thing, it's quality, it's styling, the colour rendition from the bulb, it's everything that you associate with ADA - super cool.

Even the packaging is classic ADA, worth every bean!

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... %20150W%29














The old AquaOne Halide and T5 luminaire



and the new one!






Needless to say, i'm chuffed to bits


----------



## Superman

That looks like the business, I bet you were uber excited opening the packaging.

One day I'll have one of those. One day, I tell you!


----------



## viktorlantos

Hi Dan, this is cool. Congrat mate!
This small piece gives so much power. Your tank looks cool with that. Oh well the scape is beauty too!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Superman said:
			
		

> I bet you were uber excited opening the packaging.


 I was actually annoyed that it had been packed so well, i couldn't get into it quick enough!


			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Hi Dan, this is cool. Congrat mate!
> This small piece gives so much power. Your tank looks cool with that. Oh well the scape is beauty too!


Thanks mate, i'm really surprised at how much light it seems to give off, it appears more than the previous light, whether or not this is true i couldn't say but it certainly "seems" to be brighter/lighter.


----------



## andyh

Without sounding weird........"That's one sexy light!"


----------



## Dan Crawford

andyh said:
			
		

> "That's one sexy light!"


I've said "weirder" things than that about it pal


----------



## Mark Evans

what lamp you using dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford

saintly said:
			
		

> what lamp you using dan?


Not sure mate, i'll find out and let you know.


----------



## George Farmer

Super cool mate!  Matches the style of the set-up perfectly.  Can't wait to see it in the flesh.

I like the external ballast idea so it minimises the size of the unit.  Clever stuff!

Well done mate!  I know how hard you've worked to earn that.  You couldn't have much more of a fitting reward.


----------



## Stu Worrall

im sooo jealous. one day Il have enough to get one 

Have you had to mount the ballast outside the cabinet or do the plugs detach so you can get the cable through the tank cab holes?


----------



## Dan Crawford

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Well done mate!  I know how hard you've worked to earn that.  You couldn't have much more of a fitting reward.


Thanks mate  
The external ballast is cool and the unit is still well heavy without it, I like that though, just like the iPhone and stuff, it "feels" well made.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Super cool mate! Matches the style of the set-up perfectly.


It should match the new setup even better, well excited!


----------



## Dan Crawford

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Have you had to mount the ballast outside the cabinet or do the plugs detach so you can get the cable through the tank cab holes?


At the moment i have the ballast outside the cabinet but i'll be looking to change that, i was so excited to get it hung i thought "i'll do that later" LOL It looks easy enough to do though.


----------



## jimbo

worth every bean? I bet ADA make more than a 100% markup on there products.


----------



## Dan Crawford

jimbo said:
			
		

> worth every bean? I bet ADA make more than a 100% markup on there products.


I bet they do, thats no reason not to buy it though, this is just the same as many products in the world


----------



## Mark Evans

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I bet they do, thats no reason not to buy it though, this is just the same as many products in the world



couldn't agree more. just because products have high price tags, doesn't mean you have to buy it. you can always walk out the shop.

ADA goods are amazing though.


----------



## jimbo

I can't deny the quality of ADA products & they look so dam sleek & sexy. But they are well overpriced, but like you say most things are overpriced for what they are. I just find that ADA are even more so for alot of there products.

It is a real nice looking quality lighting unit by ADA you have there though i must say.


----------



## John Starkey

Wow danielson that is so sweet,one day mate one day
regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford

I'm far from paranoid and I don't presume anyone is out to "get me" James but what do you take from that comment? Nice house Dan - laugh out loud, nice light though - laugh out loud? If that were me laughing at your house i'm sure you'd be a tad touchy....


----------



## glenn

> features a slow start up to prevent shocking livestock


this is a intresting idea. how slow is it to get to full strenght dan?
and how long is the unit, i cant beleive how much light it kicks out for such a short length!   its a beautifull light anyway, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## Mark Evans

i'm not sure if it's just ADA that do slow start up. my arcadia does it to. takes about 5 minutes to get going.


----------



## Dan Crawford

glenn said:
			
		

> features a slow start up to prevent shocking livestock
> 
> 
> 
> this is a intresting idea. how slow is it to get to full strenght dan?
> and how long is the unit, i cant beleive how much light it kicks out for such a short length!   its a beautifull light anyway, i hope you enjoy it
Click to expand...

Hi mate, the entire unit is about 350mm long and the lamp is 150w.

The start up is very good and takes about a minute to get to full strength, i was flapping the first time i started it up coz it goes from yellow to blue  but then settles on a bright white 8) My previous Aqua One did a lot of flickering at the start and took an age to get to temperature but i recon it had about had it, thats the main reason i changed.


----------



## Dave Spencer

I hope that wasn`t the light unit I was looking at in TGM, otherwise it will be covered in drool.

That is some top notch clobber Dan, and I look forward to seeing it at Hallowe`en. I was going to get an 90cm ADA set up for myself as treat for working long hours, but I have to waste my money on solicitors` fees and stamp duty etc.  

Dude, it is your money and your hobby. Buy what the hell you want.  

Dave.


----------



## samc

sweet light mate.

i was put off these due to the high power consumption but i worked it out on an internet calculator and its about Â£5 a month to run so thats nothing. 

looking at the great success mark had with his i am going to save up for one. not to say that marks light did it all. far from it, but he seemed impressed and they look great. especially an ADA one


----------



## Dan Crawford

samc said:
			
		

> sweet light mate.
> 
> i was put off these due to the high power consumption but i worked it out on an internet calculator and its about Â£5 a month to run so thats nothing.
> 
> looking at the great success mark had with his i am going to save up for one. not to say that marks light did it all. far from it, but he seemed impressed and they look great. especially an ADA one


Do it do it do it, you won't be disappointed i promise! Even folks who don't appreciate my weird obsession with all things aquatic think it's awesome, most people have commented on the colour rendition of the NA Green tube, more so than the sleek look of the unit it's self!

The cost in theory is the same as my previous one so in not too bothered really, kinda used to it, like you say Â£5 per month is ok. On the other hand, my pond filter cost Â£1 a day to run so that soon went off  



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I hope that wasn`t the light unit I was looking at in TGM, otherwise it will be covered in drool.
> 
> That is some top notch clobber Dan, and I look forward to seeing it at Hallowe`en. I was going to get an 90cm ADA set up for myself as treat for working long hours, but I have to waste my money on solicitors` fees and stamp duty etc.
> 
> Dude, it is your money and your hobby. Buy what the hell you want.
> 
> Dave.



Definitely some drool pal, got discount because of that  
I know the game pal, such a shame when the solicitors whip it all off ya, divorce hit me hard


----------



## LondonDragon

Flash git  well sexy lumminaire


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Dude, it is your money and your hobby. Buy what the hell you want.
> 
> Dave.


Right ON!  Choose your OWN little luxuries!


----------



## George Farmer

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> .... most people have commented on the colour rendition of the NA Green tube, more so than the sleek look of the unit it's self!


So the Solar I comes supplied with the NA-Green bulb?  Swish!   8)


----------



## Dan Crawford

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... most people have commented on the colour rendition of the NA Green tube, more so than the sleek look of the unit it's self!
> 
> 
> 
> So the Solar I comes supplied with the NA-Green bulb?  Swish!   8)
Click to expand...

Evidently, you get what you pay for i suppose.


----------



## Stu Worrall

theres two versions of it isnt there? the one with the "1" on the end of the product code has the green lamp.


----------



## Dan Crawford

stuworrall said:
			
		

> theres two versions of it isnt there? the one with the "1" on the end of the product code has the green lamp.


Oh is that right? I didn't know that dude, where on God's green Earth did you find that out? LOL


----------



## Stu Worrall

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres two versions of it isnt there? the one with the "1" on the end of the product code has the green lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh is that right? I didn't know that dude, where on God's green Earth did you find that out? LOL
Click to expand...

its in the catalogue that I sadly poor over nightly for ideas for my new tank   



			
				[url:10rn8ywf]http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/6_index.html[/url] said:
			
		

> 108-047 with NAMH-150W Lamp
> 108-0471 with NAG-150W Green Lamp
> 108-049 with 10,000K Lamp
> 108-050 with Blue Light Lamp


----------



## Dan Crawford

stuworrall said:
			
		

> its in the catalogue that I sadly poor over nightly for ideas for my new tank


Ah ha, a master and his tools hey. I can see it now - the kids on the floor franticly riffling through the Christmas Argos book getting all sorts of excited, "WOW, look at this, can i have one of these please?" and you doing exactly the same with the ADA catalogue in hand


----------



## Stu Worrall

ha ha, youre so right!     The solar 1 has been on the list for a while, I just got to sell some more photos to pay for it!


----------



## andyh

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in the catalogue that I sadly poor over nightly for ideas for my new tank
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha, a master and his tools hey. I can see it now - the kids on the floor franticly riffling through the Christmas Argos book getting all sorts of excited, "WOW, look at this, can i have one of these please?" and you doing exactly the same with the ADA catalogue in hand
Click to expand...


You could be describing me there! I spend hours drooling over my ADA catalogues dreaming of shiny things!


----------



## myboyshay

Very nice, I want one!

Looks great with the great scape!

Mark


----------



## andyh

Dan

Thanks for the link to this! Great journal especially for somebody considering this light fitting! Just got to sell the wife to pay for it


----------



## Stu Worrall

andyh said:
			
		

> Dan
> 
> Thanks for the link to this! Great journal especially for somebody considering this light fitting! Just got to sell the wife to pay for it


  sell a kidney, you should get a bit for one of them. mine just about covered it!


----------



## plantbrain

The fixture does look nice, good design, the ballast? Well, let's just say they did not go all out there.
A high grade electronic ballast replacement should yield 40-50% increase in PAR FYI.
Since this ballast is not seen, the aesthetics does not matter.
They do not sell just the fixture however.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## andyh

plantbrain said:
			
		

> The fixture does look nice, good design, the ballast? Well, let's just say they did not go all out there.
> A high grade electronic ballast replacement should yield 40-50% increase in PAR FYI.
> Since this ballast is not seen, the aesthetics does not matter.
> They do not sell just the fixture however.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr



Tom,

Interesting what you say about the ballast, as over here in the UK the importer (TGM) leads me to believe they have sourced their own UK specific Ballasts now. I am keen to understand what makes a good ballast as if what you say is true and i dont doubt it for a second, an increase of 40-50% in PAR has got to be a benefit. 

In my opinion were a lot of the other manufacturers fall down is on the aesthetics, they could do so much more in terms of visual impact instead of what they currently produce. The Aquascaping market for me encompasses many things, style/aesthetics being a strong part of the mix. This is were few are successful  

Andyh


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Tom is right the new electronic ballasts for discharge lights are much more efficient than the old magnetic ones, it says in the blurb it is an electronic ballast (or is this just the Grand solar range?), maybe Tom can give details of the ballast it has fitted?, it should be pretty easy to swap it for a better one. A thought occurs that it might be a "generic ballast", rather than one specifically designed for a 150W MH?

The only down side is that I've only had one magnetic ballast failure (I've had MV (moth trap) and SON-T (grow light) luminaires for over 20 years), but a couple of electronic ballasts have failed, so it is probably a good idea to keep away from the very cheap ones.

cheers Darrel


----------



## plantbrain

Problem is you have to buy their entire light system, you cannot buy just the fixture.
ADA had the lowest of any HQI MH e ballast set ups I've ever measured, about 2x less than what you might expect using a light meter.

I guess folks think they are getting high light, when in fact, they are just getting heat and waste....
At least on the 3 lights I've measured, all had the same output.

This may be a concerted effort on ADA's part, knowing lower light will provide less algae, easier to care for results etc, but playing into the buyer's marketing lust for more is better higher lighting myths. Using the lust against the aquarist I guess is one way to consider it. I do not see how they could not make and develop a light like this, ask for lots of $$$ and not know the PAR is really low. That would not be very likely at all.

They must know and be aware of what they are doing there.
I sort of agree with it, but why not just come clean and say to use less light??
I guess easier to play along with the myth, sell $$$. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

